# Alternate ivory



## DCBluesman (Oct 4, 2008)

Special edition.






Thank you for looking and/or commenting.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks awesome! I like the center band.


----------



## marionquill (Oct 4, 2008)

I do like alternate ivory, looks great! I like the centerband too, did you make that using PMC?

Jason


----------



## jskeen (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that is a classic shape for a non posting pen barrel.  The curve of the body blends harmoniously, which is critical in this pen, where there is no figure or color to mask the lines.  Is it a full size, or a Jr.?  I like the CB too.  You got to go back to using heritage instead of heritance?   A classic case where B2B would look funny, but a little curve saves the day.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 4, 2008)

Very elegant pen, nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic work Lou, what does the centre band say?


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2008)

Very classy cb Lou!!!  Are you going to get the Heritage name on other sizes too? I think all high end pens should be branded if you want to get top dollar.


----------



## talbot (Oct 4, 2008)

It looks like a cherished pen from the 30's. The band gives it that something 'extra' as well.
A very lovely pen!
regards, Bill


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful pen, really like the combination.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice touches and branding.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 4, 2008)

The center band looks great Lou!  I see also what James is talking about with the shape of the pen, very nice.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW!  The centerband really makes it extra special!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dang, you know you have "arrived" when you have your own brand name center bands!!  
Great work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 4, 2008)

No need for kit less when you can make a kit pen yours. I also agree on the shape,you hit it outta the park.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 4, 2008)

Lou every thing about the pen is over the wall, I love the center band, did Jeff Demand do it?  The shape of the barrel is great!!


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 4, 2008)

Lou, that pen is so regal!!
Excellent! ( I think that it needs to come west to be verified tho)


----------



## penmanship (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice pen ~ Looks flawless.  Quick question for you ~ I have tried segmenting alternate ivory with wood & after finishing the A I had specks in it from the wood.  How do you get rid of that? 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry, I realised what the CB says, thats what I get for posting as soon as I got outa bed! lol :redface:


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 4, 2008)

Boy, all is said.  Let's see..  That is one hansome pen.


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## papaturner (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice clean lines=one AWESOME pen.......Beautiful work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 4, 2008)

Love it!  I'm gonna go try this right now.




OK, I'm back.  Where do I load the fonts on the lathe?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.  The center band is custom.  I’m sure Jeff Demand would love to work with any of you.  Thanks for the comments on the shape.  I find the findings provide a lot of guidance in deciding on b2b or a modest curve.  The Use of Heritage falls within fair use guidelines as it is the name of my company.  I use Heritance™ as a registered trademark for my line of accessories.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice work, pal!!!

Posted Friday night so I wouldn't see it, huh???


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 5, 2008)

Centerband matches the color well, is it pewter??  To go with the "Heritance" theme?


----------



## TBone (Oct 5, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning, a true classic look.  Also an excellent idea on the centerband.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 6, 2008)

A true classic look.  Reminds me of pens from the classic era of fountain pens.  I find the lines appealing to my aesthetic sensibilities.  It has a rich sense of style that makes me want to reach out and write with it.  Your work is that of a master craftsman.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 6, 2008)

Elegantly stunning!

  -Barry


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 7, 2008)

Again, thank you each for the supportive comments.  I guess the center band is a keeper.  And Ed, this one is sterling.  I don't think sterling will be the standard, though.


----------

